# Unfolding a track plan



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm still working on track plan for my next layout. While I think I'm getting closer to shaping up the next candidate, I'm having a bit brain dead moment here. Attached is a quick layout overview. 
Arrow to the left of Blue mirrored S section is leading to lower level shadow staging area. 
Red right arrow to future removable sections. Green section can be reached via the top Y when traveling normal direction of travel. lower bridge is available for continuous run. Sidings are possible as marked.

Question: how would you unfold this one into a linear track diagram? 

Regards


----------

